# Kids trouble!



## schacko (May 6, 2008)

Hello!

Please suggest how would you code the following diagnosis:

1) Patient with Gross motor delay/hypotonia
2) Candidal diaper rash : Do we need to code diaper rash and cutaneous candidiasis or just cut. candidiasis.
3) 7 day old infant is brought to clinic. History - no concerns, breast feeding formula feeding, wet diapers and birth weight are documented. No physical exam done. In the assessment - navel clear and dry - no redness or oozing noted, color pink and skin warm and dry. Plan - continue on current feeding schedule. May increase formula as needed. Suggest a suitable diagnosis code for this kind of visit.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 7, 2008)

schacko said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please suggest how would you code the following diagnosis:
> 
> ...




Hello....

After reviewing your questions I will "try" to help you out as best as I can.  In the first scenerio I would use 781.3 as the dx

In scenerio 2 I would use a code for the diaper rash and the candidal, in my opinion using both codes would clearly describe the issue.

In scenerio 3. I think you do actually have an exam where physician states about the navel clear and dry , no redness or oozing, color pink and skin warm and dry, I  would count it as skin. Do you know why the appt was scheduled it sounds like  "well infant/child visit to me. I'd use a V-code .

Now this is just my opinion, I don't code for peds currently but will be in less than two weeks.  Hopefully someone who codes it currently will see this message and maybe "correct me" on that one.

Have a good day.


----------



## schacko (May 8, 2008)

Hello Roxane,,Thanks for trying to help me..I appreciate it..!!


For scenario 3 - I wanted to clarify is it appropriate to assign V20.1. If anyone could help!


----------

